# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در مورد انتخاب رشته ی بدون آزمون دانشگاه آزاد

## Calypso

سلام دوستان یه سوال داشتم در مورد انتخاب رشته ی بدون آزمون دانشگاه آزاد
من دانشگاه آزاد بدون آزمون یه بار انتخاب رشته کردم الان پشیمون شدم می خوام یه رشته دیگه رو بزنم راه حلی داره که بشه رشته رو تغییر داد ؟؟

----------

